# How long until goat kids?



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

My Pygmy goat has had her mucus plug come out has loose tail ligaments and is acting restless. How long until she kids she doesn t have any more mucus coming out. Her bag is pretty full.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Do you know when she was bred? I would say from that alone, she sounds pretty close. Has her stomach dropped? A rough estimate of how long she's been pregnant if you don't know the exact date?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really can't tell you.


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

She was bred in the later part of July it's my freinds goat and they are away on vacation


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

Her baby is kicking her as well I saw her have one light contraction


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like she'll kid soon for you!


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

I would say today sometime! my experience with Nigerian dwarfs is that once their udder goes from being normally deflated to a sudden filling up, they will have their kids within 24 hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will be soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that is "baby is coming" goo....keep us posted!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes any babies?


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

Still the exact same.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Is her cervix dialated enough when you can go in and check? She may have malpositioned kids that stalled labor. At this point, I would have a vet out to check her - others may not, but I'm concerned from what you describe.


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

We called the vet and said she was probably going to have the baby soon but no more sins of progress.


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

Still haven't had anymore progress.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things go well. The waiting is torture.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anything new today?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Any update?


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

Nothing new


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

Nothing


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

She was diagnosed with pregnancy toxiema today.


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

She seems to be in better spirits now!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stalled labor almost always indicates mal positioned kid(s)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You need a vet to check her..that one pic showed discharge that we see right before baby is born, she shouldhave kids on the ground by now.....did a vet diagnose Pregnancy Toxemia??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I believe she has problems going on. 
I would indeed have the vet check her. 
The longer time waited, the more risk for the kids and the doe.


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

Two baby's were born last night at 7:30 central time! She is doing great and I taking care of the healthy baby's!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear all went well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good news....she had me worried!!


----------



## Karstenwhyte (Dec 28, 2016)

Here are the baby's


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...so sweet...congrats


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Adorable!! Congratulations!!


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wonderful!! I thought she and the kids were in serious trouble! So did she have a normal birth? Did you have to do anything out of the ordinary for her? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

bornagain62511 said:


> Wonderful!! I thought she and the kids were in serious trouble! So did she have a normal birth? Did you have to do anything out of the ordinary for her? Thanks for sharing


So freaking precious!!! I want babies!!! Give me all the goat babies, but after this freeze is over haha


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

That is great! Congratulations on the goat babies!! 
I am glad everyone turned out okay!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!  Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, adorable.


----------

